# Twisted's picture thread...



## Twisted (Dec 13, 2009)

I've only been in the hobby a couple/few months but figure its time to start a pic thread.

One of my first slings. Came from Dean at NW Inverts.






In his container I made for him.












And the other sling I got at the time, B. smithi












Eating a lat the other night.












General consensus is that she is a she from this pic.


----------



## Twisted (Dec 13, 2009)

A. avic female from NW Inverts


----------



## Twisted (Dec 13, 2009)

A. metallica sling






C. elegans (its awesome to watch this guy take down fruit flies bigger than him)






P. pederseni






A. versicolor sling












GBB sling


----------



## Twisted (Dec 13, 2009)

P. lugardi I "saved" from a local pet store.


----------



## Twisted (Dec 13, 2009)

OBT






My slings...


----------



## Abby (Dec 13, 2009)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Teal (Dec 13, 2009)

*Your little guys are growing up! Is the GBB sling still as vile as the day I unpacked it? lol *


----------



## Twisted (Dec 17, 2009)

A. metallica SP green sling just hangin out






H. incei coming out to say hi. This is a communal setup and hadn't seen this guy in almost a month. Thought he was a victim and wrote him off. Yesterday noticed an extra molt and today he came out to say hi.






One of my OBT's chillin


----------



## Ariel (Dec 17, 2009)

Great pics! You've really got some great species. I'm jelous!


----------



## Teal (Dec 17, 2009)

*Great shots!*


----------



## Twisted (Dec 18, 2009)

Just picked up today from Rose City Reptiles. Over 4" already.

A. seemani


----------



## biomarine2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

Very cool thread and collection.


----------



## shypoet (Dec 19, 2009)

your A. avic is beautiful!

Nice pictures


----------



## Twisted (Dec 19, 2009)

shypoet said:


> your A. avic is beautiful!
> 
> Nice pictures


Thank you. I just got her about a month ago from Dean at NW Inverts.

A. seemani making himself at home in his new enclosure.


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice shots again. :clap:


----------



## rat_cuddler (Dec 20, 2009)

Great setup. I am getting my first slings in a week. I was wondering where you got the clear multi level shelf. That looks wonderful for holding slings.


----------



## Twisted (Dec 20, 2009)

rat_cuddler said:


> Great setup. I am getting my first slings in a week. I was wondering where you got the clear multi level shelf. That looks wonderful for holding slings.


Its an acrylic spice rack from The Container Store.


----------



## Twisted (Dec 26, 2009)

A. seemani taking a drink...


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Dec 27, 2009)

I love your cubes. I have some boring ones set up without as much decor. I might have to take some ideas from you .


----------



## Inguan (Dec 27, 2009)

amazing spiders i like cyane and blue one that i wanna to have it


----------



## Twisted (Jan 5, 2010)

P. irminia sling taking down a lat. This guy is one of the prettiest slings I have in my opinion. Pics can't do him/her justice.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome pictures!! I have to agree out of all my slings my P. irminia is also my favorite..


----------



## mitchnast (Jan 6, 2010)

neat, I, Too have big 60ml syringes near my spiders.
Yup, one can never have enough syringes around


----------



## Twisted (Jan 13, 2010)

GBB freshly molted today






P. murinus






A. versicolor


----------



## Redneck (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh thats a chubby A. versicolor.. Nice shots!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 13, 2010)

Very good shots man. I need a new camera lol


----------



## Twisted (Jan 13, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Very good shots man. I need a new camera lol


Here's something to ponder on. I have a big pelican case full of camera gear, two Canon DSLR bodies w/ a few "L" series Canon lenses, a couple speedlites w/ remotes, etc. etc. I don't even want to add up what that case full of camera goodness cost me.

But, for almost all my T pics I take them with a $120 Canon Powershot I bought like 3 years ago.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 13, 2010)

lol man thats nuts. Sometimes i take good pics most of the time i dont


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2010)

*Good to see some new pictures of your lil guys, Jake! 

You should post up some of your other work with the fancy cameras! (psst, he's a pro photographer  ) sorry to blow your cover hun..  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 13, 2010)

ahhh no wonder


----------



## Twisted (Jan 13, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Good to see some new pictures of your lil guys, Jake!
> 
> You should post up some of your other work with the fancy cameras! (psst, he's a pro photographer  ) sorry to blow your cover hun..  *


I prefer to call myself a hobbyist. ;P

Maybe I will start a thread somewhere with some of my other shots. Just not sure where to do so.


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2010)

*Post em in the picture section, silly 

Or in this thread... either way, post some!  *


----------



## Twisted (Jan 13, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Post em in the picture section, silly
> 
> Or in this thread... either way, post some!  *


Ummm, this is not the picture section. It is the "tarantula pictures" section.


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2010)

*Psha... technicalities.  



*


----------



## Twisted (Jan 23, 2010)

Just picked up today from the expo in Wilsonville, OR from Dean at NW Inverts. A. metallica female.


----------



## Twisted (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Twisted (Jan 24, 2010)

Avicularia sp amazonica


----------



## Teal (Jan 24, 2010)

*Aww, look at the cute little Avic! And of course, the female metallica is lovely! *


----------



## Twisted (Jan 26, 2010)

She is happy camper in her new home....


----------



## Teal (Jan 27, 2010)

*Great shots! What a gorgeous T *


----------



## Twisted (Feb 10, 2010)

Freshly molted A. versicolor. Very fresh.


----------



## Teal (Feb 10, 2010)

*Gotta love the see-through blue!  Congrats on the molt  *


----------



## Twisted (Feb 14, 2010)

P. regalis


----------



## Twisted (Feb 14, 2010)

P. pederseni molting.


----------



## Twisted (Feb 14, 2010)

H. incei sling.


----------



## Twisted (Feb 14, 2010)

P. cambridgei sling


----------



## JColt (Feb 14, 2010)

Some awesome photo's. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Twisted (Feb 28, 2010)

U. mordax molt.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 28, 2010)

that scorpion molt is awsome!

i have a desert hary that ive been waiting on to molt for a while now!  cant wait till she finally does.


----------



## Teal (Mar 3, 2010)

*Oooh a picture of the scorp molt! How cute is that! *


----------



## Twisted (Mar 10, 2010)

L. parahybana


----------



## Teal (Mar 11, 2010)

*hehehe I can't believe I never remember you have that little guy... I keep trying to remember getting him, or SOMETHING... but nope, nothing LOL

Great shot!  *


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 12, 2010)

*Wow Twisted!*

You take some really CLEAR shots :clap:

TY 4 the Parahybana Pic - I "feel" Blah Too - U got Allergies ??? :8o - Jason


----------



## Ariel (Mar 12, 2010)

Great shots! That scorpion molt is pretty cool!


----------

